# No Dolby Digital 5.1 on Amazon prime (or pretty much any app)



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

I finally have moved this streamer to the home theater where there is a Denon 7.1 receiver that is Dolby Digital+ capable as well as DTS, but no Atmos.

When playing Amazon prime videos, I am only getting stereo PCM sound display on my receiver. For example, Without Remorse in 4k or This Means War in HD.

I have it set to Auto. I have tried manual, enabling DD+, DD, DTS.

When i play the same movie, on same receiver, using Roku Ultra 2019, I get Dolby Digital+ or Dolby Digital 5.1.

Is this a known bug?

Do I need to go into individual app settings?


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, i found my own solution, i hope it helps others.

So I went back into Android settings, under Preference-> Sound (or is it Audio?), and under Surround, I did have to switch from Auto to Manual. What I didn't do the first time around when I did this was I forgot to check off all of the boxes. I left out AAC and DolbyHD because I didn't scroll down enough. After doing this, I got 5.1 on Amazon and Disney+ (the 2 I was having issues with).

So in Summary, if you are not getting 5.1 when you should, go into Preference->Sound and select Manual and check all of the boxes for DD, DD+, DTS, AAC, DolbyHD, etc.


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

superflysocal said:


> Ok, i found my own solution, i hope it helps others.
> 
> So I went back into Android settings, under Preference-> Sound (or is it Audio?), and under Surround, I did have to switch from Auto to Manual. What I didn't do the first time around when I did this was I forgot to check off all of the boxes. I left out AAC and DolbyHD because I didn't scroll down enough. After doing this, I got 5.1 on Amazon and Disney+ (the 2 I was having issues with).
> 
> So in Summary, if you are not getting 5.1 when you should, go into Preference->Sound and select Manual and check all of the boxes for DD, DD+, DTS, AAC, DolbyHD, etc.


I don't know what sound output I get with the TS4K because they "wrap" (not transcode) everything in DD+ so that my receiver sees it all as DD+ and then won't do any of it's own processing. So, stereo tracks (like YouTube) get sent only to the left and right channel and the receiver won't process to give a psuedo-surround with dialogue out of the center speaker. Also, if I try to use Kodi with surround sound enabled, it crashes the sound altogether. I have to set it to no surround sound for Kodi to work and the stereo only setting also makes the YouTube experience more enjoyable. I use my LG TV for most of my streaming (Netflix, Amazon, & Apple+) because that allows the TV's higher end video processing chip to process the raw video file instead of having a cheap streaming box transcode it and send everything in 4k 60p to my tv. I have the ONN 4k box on the tv in my workout area and it surprisingly works way better than the TS4K. I can't believe Tivo screwed this one up so bad.


----------

